# Hello All!!



## Gr8porky1 (Apr 27, 2020)

So I have watched and read this site before finally joining...I Admire that manner this site operates and the respect shown everyone the most. Not to bash any other places, but abandoned one particular site as all they cared to do was seemingly push their selections for everything from sources to sarms...and God forbid if you posted a
Respectful different opinion...you were rapidly labeled a unintelligent individual.
  I?ve been around the street for a long time, I tend to shut my mouth and keep my opinions to myself, unless specifically asked and I feel I can help
Someone better themself.
  I learn the most by watching and reading all the others!
 Thank you for allowing me to join snd most all thanks for having a nice respectful enlightening site! 

Look forward to perhaps
Adding here and there.


Me. I?m. 55...have done both bodybuilding and powerlifting ..enjoyed them both. I?m 6ft1 and 270lbs now.   I think at this junction it?s
More about maintaining and staying in best possible condition I can! ...I?ll leave the heavy weights and records to the strong youthful ones..lifting has taken its toll, however I won?t quit and love it!!


----------



## TripleOvertime (Apr 27, 2020)

Welcome to IMF.  If you need any help just let us know.


----------



## Gr8porky1 (Apr 27, 2020)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 27, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## Gr8porky1 (Apr 27, 2020)

Many thanks for the nice welcome notes.  I look forward to reading and enriching my knowledge a lot from
Everyone here!


----------



## ordawg1 (Apr 27, 2020)

Welcome aboard !!


----------



## brazey (Apr 27, 2020)

Welcome...


----------



## Gr8porky1 (Apr 27, 2020)

Thank you!  It?s really great to see such notices!


----------



## Gr8porky1 (Apr 30, 2020)

So just had a good friend got kicked off isarms.  Lol.  I said come here.  Children don?t rep here


----------



## TripleOvertime (Apr 30, 2020)

Gr8porky1 said:


> So just had a good friend got kicked off isarms.  Lol.  I said come here.  Children don?t rep here


Tell em to come on over.  Good people here at IMF.


----------



## Gr8porky1 (Apr 30, 2020)

I sure have!   Always two sides to every story but from what I was advised  it was sarcastic and a rep upset he didn?t get to be the source


You can disagree. But always can be done in a professional non-offensive way


----------



## muscle_4you (May 1, 2020)

welcome aboard!!

ntr
muscle_4you​


----------



## Gr8porky1 (May 2, 2020)

Thank you.   It?s good to have such nice greetings...


----------

